

Babylonian Twins: game built in Iraq 16 years ago finally about to be released - waleedka
http://toucharcade.com/2010/01/16/amigas-unreleased-babylonian-twins-heads-to-iphone/

======
waleedka
Background story: this game was built for the Amiga by my friend, Rabah, when
we were in college in Iraq. He brought together a team of a graphics designer
and a music composer and they built an amazing product, but they couldn't sell
it due to the economic sanctions on Iraq at the time. Then the Amiga just died
after that and the game basically went no where. It was a sad story of a dream
that didn't materialize. But now after all these years, Rabah brought the team
back together along with new members to port it to the iPhone. More details
here: <http://babyloniantwins.com/background/>

~~~
rabahs
Thanks Waleed for sharing the story. It has been a long time. Looking back at
the old days of hacking software under the sanctions in Baghdad and how our
small group was keeping the spirit high with all the sufferings and the lack
of infrastructure, it was amazing. Every few months we used to get a photocopy
of Byte magazine and/or CGW and circulate it among ourselves and then discuss
and analyze every peace in it, that's was our source of energy. Also, I won't
forgot when you learned Prolog and wrote a complete class scheduling software
on paper when we were without electricity after the first gulf war. For those
interested in the history of Babylonian Twins, you can also check
[http://obligement.free.fr/articles_traduction/itwshihab_en.p...](http://obligement.free.fr/articles_traduction/itwshihab_en.php)

~~~
mahmud
Paper hacking. Respect!

Are you guys still back in Iraq or are you expats now?

Congrats on the game, akh raba7, looks good :-)

~~~
rabahs
Thanks. The team reunited from three countries for the iPhone game: Canada, US
and Australia.

------
mahmud
Wow, the game says "Babylon" in some many ways. If you heard 1.5 seconds of
the sound track you would immediately know it's from Iraq.

------
w1ntermute
Are there any plans to release this game for other smartphone platforms, such
as Android?

~~~
rabahs
We are thinking about Android, not sure however if we can achieve the same
smooth performance with the Android NDK. We also have strong demand for a
PSN/PSP from Amiga fans in Europe. I guess all that will depend on the outcome
of the iPhone release.

------
amichail
_For those unaware, the Amiga was an extremely innovative platform, released
in 1985 by Commodore, that saw rather limited success outside of Europe._

The Amiga was a big deal in Canada. I doubt this statement is true.

------
Sukotto
Cool, now I need an iPhone emulator so I can play it :-)

I miss my Amiga 1000 :-(

------
sarmad
I guess I can say that's a game with history about history :)

------
nextpulse
This game's graphics looks amazing - can't wait.

------
ShirleyLinC
Very interesting story from the author. Fun!

